

"... single-digit millionaires as the working class of Silicon Valley ..." - _pius
http://www.nytimes.com/2005/06/05/magazine/05RATPACK.html?_r=2&pagewanted=all

======
quesera
Article is from 2005, but it's interesting to see how some of the people have
faded into obscurity and some have become more relevant than ever.

Replace "obscurity" and "relevant" with "their own fulfilled lives" and
"visibly involved in the industry", respectively.

